

Top Most Annoying Technologies - jayamohan
http://www.vnunet.com/vnunet/news/2232146/top-annoying-technologies

======
TetOn
Predictably, "Continued on page 2>>" doesn't make the list.

~~~
jayamohan
Not so predictably. Where did you look? Continue on to page 2 then page 3...
until the page for number 1. It works for everyone else.

